# helloooo everyone



## chilli (Jun 7, 2005)

Hope everyones ok, I live in England,am a 'mature student' and have 3 cats between the ages of 2 to 14, look forward to talking to everyone :catsm


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 
Where in England do you live?


----------



## chilli (Jun 7, 2005)

Hi, I'm in Nottingham, Where are you?


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome :!:


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Cornwall 8)


----------



## chilli (Jun 7, 2005)

Cornwall is lovely, much better than ASBO city


----------



## AnGella (Apr 25, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, chilli! I was a non-traditional university student too! Welcome!


----------



## chilli (Jun 7, 2005)

hi all, I find being an older student with family very hard work, but rewarding too, plus my cats keep me smiling


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna proudly owned by 3 wonderful furrys


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Chilli. Glad to have you here.


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forums!!


----------



## kelly4582 (Apr 10, 2005)

hey! welcome to the board!


----------

